# Dry skin/dandruff?



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

I was holding Whimsical on my couch and when I got up there was little flakes all over the couch :O Do hedgehogs get dandruff? Or was it because of the soap I bathed him with??? I bathe him weekly with johnsons tear free baby shampoo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Your baths are drying out his skin they shouldn't be weekly unless absolutely needed especially since a majority of hedgehogs are stressed by water.

Cut back on the baths and add some flax seed to your hedgehogs food by drizzling it on top and it'll clear right up


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Okay thank you!!!! So is 1 time every 2 weeks more reasonable???


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Whimsical22 said:


> Okay thank you!!!! So is 1 time every 2 weeks more reasonable???


The only reasons for a hedgehog bath are:

Oatmeal Baths during Quilling
Dirty/Smelly Hedgehog
Anointed over lots of gross things

Typically a hedgehog doesn't need a bath that often unless they are messy or smell bad 

I would play it by need to bath basis its not something you need a routine on

For Poop Boots just do warm water up to their feet and scrub with a toothbrush


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

More reasonable yes, however unless you have a messy hedgehog, you could go less often. I had one that rarely had a bath. She was a rare hedgehog that was extremely clean, to the point she rarely pooped on her wheel. Instead of full baths, I would use a wet wash cloth to wipe food, spit from anointing, or dirt from her fur/quills. 

I also had one that I think thought it was his purpose in life to make a mess of his cage and himself. He was a bit of a slob and at one point required weekly bathes. For him, I mostly just used clean water, no soap. If water wouldn't wash away the yuck, then I used aveeno body wash (scent free) on him. Once a month I would add a couple of drops of vitamin E oil on his skin if it was starting to get overly dry.

If dirty feet are a problem, a foot bath in a tiny amount of warm water daily is OK. I typically lay a wash cloth in the bottom of my sink and allow the hedgehog to walk around on it to help remove the poop. 

In sum. Use a wet wash cloth to try to spot clean, foot baths to keep feet clean, and resort to full bathes only if they need it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't use Johnsons baby shampoo. It is horribly drying. Aveeno Oatmeal Body wash unscented, is great and helps moisturize their skin. 

As Kalandra has mentioned, it depends entirely on the hedgehog how often they need a bath. My Peaches was a neat freak and never needed a bath until nearing the end when she was ill. Some are slobs. :lol:


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you all! You helped me lots!!! No more weekly baths for Whimsical!!!!


----------

